# Snow Google Lens Color



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

Oakley Sunglass Lens Tint | Oakley.com

click on the color, it will give u info about the lens and the tints render


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

oakley hi yellow


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i dont know what brand youre rocking but yellows are always good at night/overcast


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

That site helps me out alot! thanks


----------



## eschen515 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have dragon rouge goggles.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Oakley HI Yellow has worked great for me in low light conditions and night.


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)

I use Oakley Hi Yellow at night as well and I love the lense!


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

ttccnn said:


> Oakley Sunglass Lens Tint | Oakley.com
> 
> click on the color, it will give u info about the lens and the tints render


thanks for the site, that is very helpful.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Clear


123456789


----------

